# Sick pup



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Looking for some advice. 

Penny was sick this morning. She vomited up bile twice and was very restless. She was not her usual self at all and just wanted to sleep but could not seem to get comfortable. 

I took her to the vet and she was given two jabs to settle her stomach and help her feel better. She had pain in her tummy but there wasn't a blockage the vet didn't find anything else wrong. Her temp was normal. 

She has been on a liquid diet until this evening and then I gave her boiled chicken breast which she scarfed down. She also seemed to get her energy back. 

However, in the last hour she has been drooling, whining at nothing, and she wet the bed and the sofa. She didn't even know she was peeing. It just sort of dribbled out of her and then she was surprised it had happened. 

Should I take her back to the vet tomorrow? Is this normal sickness?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, no! Poor Penny. I have no advice, just wanted to say I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

aww, poor girl. Hope she feels better soon, too. At the very least it would be worth calling the vet about the new symptoms to see what they recommend.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, please call the vet and let them know the new symptoms.
Drooling can be a sign of nausea, but can also be if they get something stuck in between their teeth. With her acting uncomfortable, I would lean more toward her being sick to her stomach.
Most pups are pretty stoic. If they are showing signs of pain I would take it seriously.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks. 

I called the vet and as Penny is now curled up and asleep they are not too worried about her but recommended I go in first thing tomorrow morning. If she gets restless again they want me to take her in tonight.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have had two losses in our Vizsla community this week, two young dogs. So I'm in a play it safe mood.... I would definitely take her in for peace of mind!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hc - keep us up 2 date !!!!!!! all good Vets will tell U 1 thing ! no one knows the the pup as well as U do - part of our family - part of our lives - when in doubt CALL the Vet - this never goes out of style - GOOD LUCK from PIKE & me !!!!!!


----------



## rkbetz (Apr 4, 2014)

Our pup got sick while we were camping out of town. We knew she wasn't right, lots of diarrhea and some vomiting and just wanting to lay around which wasn't her usual self. We took her into a local vet and she said sometimes they can just get an unsettled gut, maybe getting into something at the campsite. She gave her some antibiotic pills and gave us some liquid chalky stuff to give her with a syringe which would coat her stomach. We left the vet and 15 minutes later she had more diarrhea with some blood this time and threw up the antibiotic. We took her right back over and they gave her 2 injections (one of antibiotics and one to hydrate her). We gave her some yogurt (that's what the vet recommended) that night for dinner and the next morning for breakfast. We mixed her food with yogurt for lunch. We gave her two more syringes of the chalky stuff to help calm her gut the day after and the antibiotics lasted for about 5 days. Thankfully the injections and yogurt seemed to get her back on track. Nothing like having a sick pup and not knowing what to do about it. I hope Penny is feeling better in the morning.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is fine. 

She slept well last night and was up and normal this morning. We took her to the vet anyway, just to make sure that she is really getting better. The vet checked her out and she isn't showing any signs of being sick (to him). I still think she has a little less energy than normal, which I told him. The vet said that was normal with her having been sick yesterday. She is currently begging me to play so she can't be feeling that bad. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

